# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  و من أجمل منها ؟؟

## mohammad qasaimeh

هذا الموضوع اهداء الى كل من يتفاعل مع الفنانة السورية سلاف فواخرجي سواء أعجاباً او غيرةً او أي شيء كان : 
\
/
\
/





لخصّت كل الجمال العربي الاصيل بعيونها 

\
/



تتنقل بين المهرجانات و الحفلات مثل سفيرة حواري البحر بين الفنانات 

\
/

 

.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



تتألق نظراتها مثل الطيور المثقلة ببريق البحر 

\
/



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



و حين تبتسم ، يزهر محياها مثل حقول الورد ، و تصطف النساء للتصفيق 

\
/



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



\
/
مقتطفات سلافية .... !!!!

----------


## غسان

_شو هاذ ابوحميد ماعرفتك ..._ 

_طلع الموضوع اخر شي عن سلاف فواخرجي .._
_\_
_\_
_هيه بالفعل فنانة متميزة وتستحق ذلك ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  يخرب بيتك ع الموضوع... ببصملك بالعشره ما في  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

الصراحه نشف ريقي

سلاف طلعت سلاوفه من الاخرررررررررر

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما في اجمل منها ملاك الله يحفظها ...بس زاد وزنها بهاليومين


وانت عراسي يا محمد وبدي اكتب فيك قصيدة شعر لانك اتحفتنى بملكة هالجمال

----------


## غسان

_مين احلى سلاف ولا_  
_نور_

----------


## محمد العزام

والله هم الثنتين حلوين الله يحفظهم يارب ويخليهم النا ولا يحرمنا منهم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## الولهان

مشكورين شباب صور من الاخر 
الثنتين بصطلن

----------


## حلم حياتي

جد كتير حلوين 
مشكور على الصور 


هاي عجبتني

----------


## مدحت

ما شاء الله اللهم زد وبارك
هدول لازم لازم ينحطو بمطربان ويتعلقو بشارع الجامعة :Db465236ff: 
مشكورين محمد وغسان :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكر خاص لامل حياتي ، لانك الوحيدة من البنات اللي ردت على الموضوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ بجوز ما عجبهم الموضوع .. الناس اذواق يامحمد_

----------


## saousana

من زمان محتارة شو بدي اكتب رد 
بعدين قررت انه اكتفي بالحقيقة والحقيقة فقط 
والحقيقة تكمن في الاجابة عن السؤال الذي هو عنوان الموضوع 

"انا اجمل منها "

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_من زمان محتارة شو بدي اكتب رد 
بعدين قررت انه اكتفي بالحقيقة والحقيقة فقط 
والحقيقة تكمن في الاجابة عن السؤال الذي هو عنوان الموضوع 





"انا اجمل منها "


 
_


 :Db465236ff:  طيب تواضعي شوي :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_من زمان محتارة شو بدي اكتب رد 
بعدين قررت انه اكتفي بالحقيقة والحقيقة فقط 
والحقيقة تكمن في الاجابة عن السؤال الذي هو عنوان الموضوع 

"انا اجمل منها "

_


_ ياعيني على الثقة ..._

__

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
> _ 
>  طيب تواضعي شوي
> _



 كلام في محلو ......................

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> من زمان محتارة شو بدي اكتب رد 
> بعدين قررت انه اكتفي بالحقيقة والحقيقة فقط 
> والحقيقة تكمن في الاجابة عن السؤال الذي هو عنوان الموضوع 
> 
> 
> ...


طيب شو علاقة التواضع في الموضوع 
هاي حقيقة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_



طيب شو علاقة التواضع في الموضوع 

هاي حقيقة 



_


 :Db465236ff:  ولو ام السوس ....
يعني لو تتنازلي حضرتك وتخلي هالموضوع تكون فيه سلاف هي الاجمل :Db465236ff:  حتى ما حد بنصدم :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
27 / 7 عيد ميلاد سلاف فواخرجي 

كل عام و عيونك بخير  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانتي بخير 
لحتى نشوف الدنيا من عيونك احلا ...  :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

لا سلاف ولا نور انا احلى منهن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله لا يوطرزلك يا حموده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff: 

ما في بعدها 

بس وين اميره قوس النصر لحتى نشوف تعليقها

----------


## down to you

سلاف جد ما فيه احلى منها
عيونها بجننوووووووووووووووووو
بس نور بتقرف :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الله يشفيكم  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

يسلمو الايدين الي حطتها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
اللي بضحكو نفسي اعرف ليش 

يا شطّار الموضوع مش فكاهي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
لو علي أنا بضحك ع الشباب  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
على فكره حموده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كم سعر كيلو الليمون؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

و لك المره متزوجه الله لا يوطرزلك و بتحكيلي بحب عيونها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _مين احلى سلاف ولا_ 
> 
> _نور_


[align=center]جدتي الي بالبلد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _من زمان محتارة شو بدي اكتب رد_ 
> _بعدين قررت انه اكتفي بالحقيقة والحقيقة فقط_ 
> _والحقيقة تكمن في الاجابة عن السؤال الذي هو عنوان الموضوع_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بنت جيرانا احلى وحده بالكون كله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> على فكره حموده
> 
> كم سعر كيلو الليمون؟
> [/align]
> 
> و لك المره متزوجه الله لا يوطرزلك و بتحكيلي بحب عيونها


[align=center] 
طيب شو دخل هاي بهاي 

عيونها بجننو 

يعني اذا صارت متتوجة بتصير تقرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> طيب شو دخل هاي بهاي 
> 
> عيونها بجننو 
> 
> يعني اذا صارت متتوجة بتصير تقرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> [/align]


[align=center] 
عيونك الاحلى :Icon31: 

مش للدرجه هاي :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> عيونك الاحلى
> 
> مش للدرجه هاي
> [/align]


طيب شو رايك نفض الخلاف و نتفق انه عيونك احلا شي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب شو رايك نفض الخلاف و نتفق انه عيونك احلا شي


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

هاد اليوتيوب هديه لحمود .. الهديه تحديدا الصورة الأولى والتانيه وتحديدا تحديدا التانيــــــــــــه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ولا شي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هاد اليوتيوب هديه لحمود .. الهديه تحديدا الصورة الأولى والتانيه وتحديدا تحديدا التانيــــــــــــه ولا شي


 
[align=center] 
مزوقة يا جوري .. شكرا على الهدية  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
عفوا .. ولو انت عندي بهديه يا حمود  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

سلاف حلوه ما اختلفنا د.حمود
بس بصراحة عيوني احلى بكتير ..

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff: 
ذكرياااااااااات لهاد الموضوع 

"انا اجمل منها بالاحمر "  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## nawayseh

انا شايف صبا مبارك احلى شو رايكو
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

http://www.bostah.com/?option=conten...=1373&catid=17

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center]حلوة ماشي بس في الي احلى منها 

 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 [/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center][/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

أنا شايفه انه الشباب عينيها زايغة  :SnipeR (30): 

واضافة اخرى اللي ضفتهم يا ساد مان حلوين واجمل ليش ؟؟ لأنه الجمال العربي متصنع وليس حقيقة  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
لو أصاب الجمال داء .. فالدواء سلاف .. 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ما عرفتك يا محمد سلاف اشي روعة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا شايف انه جدتي احلى منهم كلهم

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا شايف انه جدتي احلى منهم كلهم




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مين اللي كل ما يشوف حاله فاضي برجع بنكش الموضوع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]مين اللي كل ما يشوف حاله فاضي برجع بنكش الموضوع [/align]


شو شايفه يعني .. انا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]لا بس بسأل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسعدلي هالعيون , من وين بدي القاها لحتى القاها  :Eh S(2): 
وظلك انكشه يلي نكشته بلكي بلكي عدينا ناس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 



تستعد اليوم الفنانة سلاف للسفراليوم الى مصر وذلك
للمشاركة في مهرجان القاهرة السينمائي غدا

وقريبا هناك اطلالات صحفية سنوافيكم بها فور
صدورها

وفي نفس الوقت تقوم الفنانة سلاف بالتحضيرات
لمسلسل روز اليوسف من اخراج وائل رمضان

والمزيد من الاخبار قريبا
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ياي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy



----------


## شذى البنفسج

سلاف احلى برأيي من هاي ..
 :SnipeR (39):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
من أحلا الكليبات لسلاف .. 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## بنت الشديفات

خيو انتو ما بتفكروووووو غير بالمطربات واحنى اللي معبيات الاردن مش معبيات عيونكو تسلمولي بكرة بس تتجوز انت وياه بنشوف ازا بتقدر تجيب سيرة سلاف قدام المدام 
هههههههههههه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خيو انتو ما بتفكروووووو غير بالمطربات واحنى اللي معبيات الاردن مش معبيات عيونكو تسلمولي بكرة بس تتجوز انت وياه بنشوف ازا بتقدر تجيب سيرة سلاف قدام المدام 
> هههههههههههه


 
 :SnipeR (54):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نفسي اشوفها بعد ما تغسل وجهها

----------


## ثائر جادالله

> نفسي اشوفها بعد ما تغسل وجهها






اصلا حلاتها بس تغسل وجها اي علي ما علي غير تشوف قمر ما بدو غير تصلي عالنبي
 :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20): 
بس عنجد احنا هون في عنا احلى منها بكثييييييييييييير
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شاهدوا سلاف اليوم على الـMBC 
في برنامج كلام نواعم 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا اجمل منها
 :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## saousana

> نفسي اشوفها بعد ما تغسل وجهها


رائع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> رائع


هيها بدون مكياج 




عيني بعينك ، أحلا ولا لا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 
 

احلى صورة 
[/align]

----------


## alzo3bi

مافيه اجمل من هيك؟


يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يسلمو بس اعتقد انو جدتي اجمل بكثير منها بدون مكياج

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> هيها بدون مكياج 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> عيني بعينك ، أحلا ولا لا


 
وهو كان ما بضمن انها مش حاطه شي وبعدين امبين الاضاءه كثير قويه 
ما فيه بني حوا وجها ابيض هالقد  :Dance:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> اصلا حلاتها بس تغسل وجها اي علي ما علي غير تشوف قمر ما بدو غير تصلي عالنبي
> 
> بس عنجد احنا هون في عنا احلى منها بكثييييييييييييير


 
اه بعرف بس تشيل الميك اب بتشوف مخلوق بخوف  :SnipeR (20): 

والله فيه بنات بالادرن احلا منها بكثير

----------


## دلوعة الاردن

سلاف كتير حلوه وزوجها كمان بجنن
(وائل رمضان) ولا شو شباب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center][/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(21):

----------


## الوسادة

*لااااااااااااا شو نور ما نور مافي بعد سلاف حبيبة البي و الب الكل و الله انها كلها بتجنن 
شكرا كتير عالموضوع الحلو عنجد*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

معجب كثيرا بأميرة قوس النصر...
الى هذه اللحظة هي فتاة مذهلة...
فهي وان حاولوا لم تدخل في هذا المضمار...
لعمري هذا انتصار لها وأي انتصار...
شكرا لكي يا أميرة..فقد قرأت جميع صفحات هذا الموضوع...
ببساطة هذا الموضوع فخ لا أكثر...

انا لن اتكلم عن اي فتاة... سوف فقط أحتفظ بكل كلمات الحب والغزل لواحدة فقط...فتاة واحده...لهذا لست مع اي فتاة او شاب يتحدث في هذا ...فقط بشرط انه يريد ان يحب مستقبلا ويعطي كل ما يملك لشخص فقط...هذا رأيي المتواضع .فكل من خاض الموضوع لا شك نقص من كبريائه شيئ ولو ظن بنفسه منتصرا بهذا.. لست في محل هجاء لكم ولكنها الحقيقة يا سيدات ويا سادة... 

من منكم يا شباب مثلا مستعد أن يرتبط بفتاة تناقش مثل هذا الموضوع مع الشباب هنا؟؟؟...فكروا يا بنات ؟؟؟...انا مثلا في المنتدى احببت بعض الشخصيات لبعض البنات...منهم من خاض هذا النقاش لكن اشعر بالاسى بخوض هذا الموضوع من بعض البنات بالأخص؟!!!.... تذكروا انه انتقاد بناء  وليس انتقاد هدام....
كل الشكر لمنبر الحصن منبر الحرية...
بتوقيع: قلعتي أبديـــــــــــــــــــــــــة...

----------

